# 23 litres



## leestaite (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally bought new fluval edge despite all you doubters out there  and it looks stunning at the moment. I started fishless cycle yesterday and starting to fill in my monitoring chart 
Just wondered if having this stock would be sensible
1x Red Honey Gourami (don't think tank is big enough for two and don't have a breading tank)
and
6x galaxy rasbora OR endler livebearer
and
6x oto catfish OR 4x panda cory's (I know 6 is best but is tank big enough? Will 4 be happy?)

Just wondered what you all thought.
Ta


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

way too many fish, sorry, 23 litres is only around 6 gallons


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

you might get away with the gourami and 3 cories, or 4-5 rasboras and 2-3 cories then again you're looking at doing weekly water changes just to keep the water clean


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Always heard that corys were supposed to be in schools of a minimum of 4 fish, not 6, but oh well. It's true, You've got to be careful not to overstock your tank. I'm pushing it as it is, with 3 pearl Danios and 2 corys in 5 gallons. The water is crystal clear, though, thanks to my amazing filter and just making sure I keep up with water changes. Good luck, and choose your fish carefully


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i would still only do a few rasboras and maybe some ghost or cherry shrimp as bottom feeders instead of cories


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If its planted I see nothing wrong with the first option. I would add some shrimp to it.


----------

